
Ask HN: What kind of anti-virus/malware software do you use? - kaptain
I&#x27;m on a Mac. I&#x27;m looking for something that has low system performance impact.
======
bradknowles
Malware Bytes is highly regarded. I use it on some of my systems, and compared
to BitDefender, it seems to protect my systems equally well, but with much
lower operational impact. It’s not uncommon for BitDefender to turn my machine
into a jet engine for certain periods of the day, while it’s doing COU
intensive stuff.

I’ll be switching all of my machines to Malware Bytes, when it comes time for
subscription renewal.

~~~
bradknowles
Of course, that’s just for mainstream anti-malware. For Mac-specific tools, I
also use Little Snitch, BlockBlock, and other tools from
[https://www.obdev.at/products/index.html](https://www.obdev.at/products/index.html)
and [https://www.objective-see.com/products.html](https://www.objective-
see.com/products.html)

------
deca6cda37d0
GateKeeper, MRT (Malware Removal Tool), and XProtect are all built-in features
of Mac OS designed to prevent malware threats and other nefarious software
from being installed or used on a Mac. These security features exist in the
background and are updated with regular system software updates to Mac OS, but
Apple will also push quiet updates to xprotect or MRT to add new definitions
and block newfound threats.

